# Precious Finally has a Name



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

I will be posting pictures in the picture forum after the kids go to bed tonight. It's still crazy around here with Koby's friends over here helping to "break in" the Make-a-Wish stuff.

Sarah, one of your suggestions was extremely close to the name we picked, as we liked that combination, too. 

Considering she was a rescue from a puppy mill, I wanted to give her a very special name that fit her. My daughter and I researched for proper meanings all day yesterday, and this is what we came up with:

Precious' new name is Zoe Isa Bella (the space IS intentional). Now, here's the meaning . . . Zoe is Greek for "Life or breath of life," Isa is a Finnish nickname meaning "Salvation through God, or Salvaged" and Bella is Italian for "Beautiful." 

So *Zoe Isa Bella* translated from those 3 languages to English means, "*A salvaged life is beautiful.*" 

"Rescued" is a synonym for salvaged, so the meaning behind the name is perfect for her, not to mention it's just plain ol' CaaaaaaUUUUUTE! A rescued life is definitely beautiful!

Stay tuned for pictures later this evening.

Angela


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a cute and fitting name!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is simply beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures of Zoe Isa Bella. :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I love it. It's perfect. Can't wait to see pictures of Zoe Isa Bella.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a pretty name!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Perfect!

How very perfect!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a great name - it really has a nice ring to it in addition to being totally appropriate! :thumbsup: Look forward to the
pictures.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

thats a perfect name congrats


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a great name!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVE the name :wub: , a perfect name for a perfect pup . Sarah


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

PERFECT.. and yes truly beautiful!


Leslie


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

What a beautiful name!!! You have done such a good job finding just the right name for such a deserving fluff!!! Can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful Name!!!! Can't wait to see pictures~~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a fitting name for your new little girl!!!! I love it!!


----------

